
A Nock, the Urbit Assembly Language, Compiler and Interpreter in Common Lisp - kruhft
https://gist.github.com/burtonsamograd/29103c2dfaa67f4fd344
======
kruhft
Some information on Nock:

[http://urbit.org/home/tree/pub/doc/nock](http://urbit.org/home/tree/pub/doc/nock)

